

An Interview with Sue Black - feroz1
http://zidilife.com/get-one-life-make/

======
jgrahamc
I met Sue Black when I was campaigning for the Turing Apology. I would give
her the highest compliment I could give anyone: she's a real person.

~~~
codyb
I find that to be a very strong compliment. It takes a lot to be able to
understand a person.

However, as a caveat, having grown up in an inner city and attending inner
city schools all my life, I often found that those whose situations were far
less fortunate then mine (or a lot of the crowd in the AP and IBO classes)
were far more "real" than those from middle and upper class socioeconomic
status.

So while I agree it's a very strong compliment, unless you read the article
(and in my opinion, experience her hardships vicariously) it might be hard to
understand for some of the people who are, dare I say... less real?

I also find hardships tend to very much be involved in the lives of most
"real" people. They've had the veneer of society stripped away such as when a
vital figure in one's life is stripped away from them, or when they're beaten
up on the way home from school at the age of ten, or a police raid violently
takes away a friends father in the middle of the day.

Of course, everyone who reads this will of course nod their head and be happy
to be in the group of people who are real, and shit... who am I to judge?

~~~
jgrahamc
I don't say that in reference to her background (none of which I was aware of)
but in reference to when I interacted with her and saw her in action.

------
davidpelayo
I will translate this article to spanish and post it on my blog. I consider
these kind of people should be known worldwide in many languages.

------
kozhevnikov
FYI, HTTPS Everywhere users might need to disable it to be able to close the
popup due to blocked closebox.png or just use dev tools.

[https://i.imgur.com/QKAYg1E.png](https://i.imgur.com/QKAYg1E.png)

~~~
yoha
Also, NoScript users will need to allow zidilife.com to view the article at
all (a domain-specific authorization will not enable the popup though).

------
binarytrees
Lyrics to an eminem song. That aside, it ties in well with the absurdity of
life article [http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/why-life-
is-...](http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/why-life-is-
absurd/?_r=0)

